# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/17/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great weather for sight casting reds. behind weak fronts usually hold 2-3 days of the right weather. Taking advantage of it today, we found ourselves floating in shallow grass covered flats, watching fish float up in small sand pockets.

Our best baits today on our POC custom rods were DSL’s watermelon and red/white. Rigged on a 1/4oz Owner Cutting Point jig head.

All our fish were released to fight another day.

Capt. Nathan Beabout
Cell210)452-9680
nmsportsmansadventures.com


----------

